# Can I feed my betta carrots?



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

He seemed pretty darn interested in them when I was taking them out of the bag. They're just plain carrots, no additives or anything.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sure. Haven't you ever heard of betta carotene?
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sorry, couldn't resist.

I don't think he'd be particularly interested in eating any carrot.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I just decided to try a tiny piece. He chomped the piece down in 2 bites. LOL guess he really is a pig. I don't know if it's particularly healthy, but if they will eat peas, I guess they can eat carrots.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

HAHA, sounds good. Its always good to have a healthy fish!


----------

